# Cadillac Low Riders needed for new Macklemore Video



## Robertsen (Jul 27, 2013)

I am producing the new Macklemore & Ryan Lewis video 'White Walls' and am in need of some lowrider Cadillacs on monday morning (July 29th) in the SEATTLE area. If you are available and want your car featured in the award winning rap video, please email me an image of your car and your contact info. 

[email protected]
206-856-4989


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Macklemore is a ******


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Macklemore is a ******


Don't be homophobic


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Macklemore is dope ...your a ******


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

How will you be paid, thrift shop clothes?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

macklemore :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> Don't be homophobic


Youre a ******


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MINT'Z said:


> Macklemore is dope ...your a ******


Youre a ****** too


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope it rains


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

plank said:


> Hope it rains


:rofl:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Macklemore is a ******


You donated your ride for a Justin beiber video and all you asked the producers for was a shot of you and the beibs walking with yo pants sagging with your firme booty popping.
But you got a problem with macklore?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Macklemore is a ******





FirmeJoe said:


> Youre a ******





FirmeJoe said:


> Youre a ****** too





plank said:


> Hope it rains


/topic


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey how many lowriders do you see in Major Videos now??? so believe me if he ain't clownin us it's a good thing.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

his musics ok, but his performances suck


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> You donated your ride for a Justin beiber video and all you asked the producers for was a shot of you and the beibs walking with yo pants sagging with your firme booty popping.
> But you got a problem with macklore?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> his musics ok, but his performances suck


no ****? :ugh:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Sure you didn't firme, sure. 
You know you been liking beibes new jam.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> Sure you didn't firme, sure.
> You know you been liking beibes new jam.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hahaa


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Robertsen said:


> I am producing the new Macklemore & Ryan Lewis video 'White Walls' and am in need of some lowrider Cadillacs on monday morning (July 29th) in the SEATTLE area. If you are available and want your car featured in the award winning rap video, please email me an image of your car and your contact info.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 206-856-4989


What do you consider lowrider
I got a stock caddy on chinas
How much Duz it pay, I'm tryin to move out mi mums house


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Think July 29th passed- looks like your still at your mums house


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

even though its passed, fuck it if its local to you and get your car on a video and get paid for your time why not? I know here in dallas when they do music videos they pay pretty good and cater with food and everything. Big Whit 64 just got his 64 rag shot for YG's new video and it looked like a shit ton of fun. I wouldnt give a shit who its for if your getting broke off right.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Skim said:


> even though its passed, fuck it if its local to you and get your car on a video and get paid for your time why not? I know here in dallas when they do music videos they pay pretty good and cater with food and everything. Big Whit 64 just got his 64 rag shot for YG's new video and it looked like a shit ton of fun. I wouldnt give a shit who its for if your getting broke off right.


 Ygs new video for what song???


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

FirmeJoe said:


> Macklemore is a ******


FirmeJoe trying to get his post count up again... Who the fuck seriously has the time to sit at home, and get their post count up to 13K+ with every other post being nothing more than to call someone a "******". All I can picture is that "FirmeJoe" is this guy, or a closet homosexual, no other explanation:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha yall ******* be sensitive about malkemore :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

^^^^LOL


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

NFA Fabrication said:


> FirmeJoe trying to get his post count up again... Who the fuck seriously has the time to sit at home, and get their post count up to 13K+ with every other post being nothing more than to call someone a "******". All I can picture is that "FirmeJoe" is this guy, or a closet homosexual, no other explanation:


lol u mad


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

who the fuck is macklemore?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> who the fuck is macklemore?


thank you


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

guy said its an award winning rap video. Its gotta be good if its won awards and not even been shot


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

187PURE said:


> who the fuck is macklemore?


Is he the ****** that pops tags at thrift shops?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> who the fuck is macklemore?


Dat nikka a gangsta on teh west coast so you should know all about dat nikka


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Least the song ain't about a ford


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahaha yall ******* be sensitive about malkemore :facepalm:


:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He sings about loving and supporting **** so if u believe in the samething be my guest if I was close by with a caddy fuck him I wuldnt roll


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> You donated your ride for a Justin beiber  video and all you asked the producers for was a shot of you and the beibs walking with yo pants sagging with your firme booty popping.
> But you got a problem with macklore?


The biebs is into pussy this *** maclemore isnt


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> guy said its an award winning rap video. Its gotta be good if its won awards and not even been shot


haha QFT


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


>


ghey as fuck


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowrider19 said:


>


lmfao that ****** was literally dancing on top of dicks :burn:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He sings about loving and supporting **** so if u believe in the samething be my guest if I was close by with a caddy fuck him I wuldnt roll


Oh that's him? I think I've heard that song. He really does talk about maybe bein gay. There ain't no borderline, u gay or u aint


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> even though its passed, fuck it if its local to you and get your car on a video and get paid for your time why not? I know here in dallas when they do music videos they pay pretty good and cater with food and everything. Big Whit 64 just got his 64 rag shot for YG's new video and it looked like a shit ton of fun. I wouldnt give a shit who its for if your getting broke off right.


simon!

getting that easy feria


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Idiots hating on gays are the same ones crying racism when a white person belittles them.
Hypocrites


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> Idiots hating on gays are the same ones crying racism when a white person belittles them.
> Hypocrites


Dat gots to be teh stupidest shit posted as if theres no.white people charged wiff ghey bashing gtfo


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dat gots to be teh stupidest shit posted as if theres no.white people charged wiff ghey bashing gtfo


who stated otherwise noob


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Chicago-n said:


> Idiots hating on gays are the same ones crying racism when a white person belittles them.
> Hypocrites


Thats sum gay lover shit if Ive ever seen it


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats sum gay lover shit if Ive ever seen it


ignorance at it's finest.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> who stated otherwise noob





Chicago-n said:


> Idiots hating on gays are the same ones crying racism when a white person belittles them.
> Hypocrites


you did


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> you did


It's an analogy.


I win.
You lose.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Robertsen said:


> I am producing the new Macklemore & Ryan Lewis video 'White Walls' and am in need of some lowrider Cadillacs on monday morning (July 29th) in the SEATTLE area. If you are available and want your car featured in the award winning rap video, please email me an image of your car and your contact info.
> 
> [email protected]
> 206-856-4989


produce a better video thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Chicago-n said:


> ignorance at it's finest.


How is it ignorant if I dont agree with dudes fucking other dudes? Cuz I dont understand what there going through mentally!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> It's an analogy.
> 
> 
> I win.
> You lose.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon!
> 
> getting that easy feria


Que fue *******!! I heard you where in this video dancing like a ****!! :dunno:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


>


Is this a skinny jeans commercial?? :dunno:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MR.P said:


> Que fue *******!! I heard you where in this video dancing like a ****!! :dunno:


aye sup twinkle toes


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Wheres this video at? ,


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

****** shit forreal


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how can a video be award winning if it isnt made yet?


----------



## HardbodySwitchez (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How is it ignorant if I dont agree with dudes fucking other dudes? Cuz I dont understand what there going through mentally!


because you care.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Maricas topic :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I thougt his music was alright until I heard his other song and dats why now i be like F craklemore


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I saw him on Saturday night live last year and had to fast forward through that garbage. I can't believe he's famous. Can't understand a fucking word he says. I thought he was Irish or some shit I'm surprised he's from America


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dude is only famous for that one song and its mostly the black guy singing... hes just another tight pants jerk ass douche knuckle supreme


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ****** shit forreal


I had really bad diarrhea after watching this caca:facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ****** shit forreal


The big body was nice, the two black girls looked pretty fine.. 
The tow truck driver throwing up the west, looked like sir Mix Allot!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn poor MixAlot... that's what its come down too?


----------

